

Ask HN: Discrimination based on education? - peterchon

Could turning away job applicants for their lack of college education be considered discrimination?
======
valarauca1
No because education is standard practice, and the water mark by with
proficiency with the absence of experience is measured by.

While I'll admit a lot of CS courses, security courses, etc. are complete and
total garbage. I've had community college professors tell me Object Orienting
programming was a fad, and really not worth dwelling on. Because if your going
to earn any money in software it'll be with COBOL or FORTRAN which don't have
those fancy things.

------
kjs3
Assuming a US jurisdiction, no, according to the EEOC. See:
[http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/index.cfm](http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/index.cfm).

